# I dunno if this has anything to do with what i'm looking for



## Roy (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.leg.state.or.us/05reg/measpdf/sb0900.dir/sb0962.en.pdf

I'm trying to find laws about acid use for refining in oregon since i'm sure i'll have to jump through more hoops then a dolphin at sea world just to be able to refine in this state. I live in Eugene,OR hippy town USA :roll: :lol: 

I'm already asking someone else who lives in oregon too if they know anything.


----------



## butcher (Apr 9, 2010)

Roy, I am not sure what you are asking here, but I refine on a small scale at home in Oregun,( most people north of here spell it Oregon) most of my supplies can be bought from local stores, I do not live in a city, 6 acres in the woods, nitric is costly locally, and a lot of mine I make, sometimes I'll drive to sandy and buy it from action mining, I don't know the laws on refining as a business in Oregun, but on a small scale hobby basis as long as you work in an environmentally friendly manner, I do not think you will have any problems.


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks butcher ya I live in Eugene, It'll still be just a hobby don't plan to do refining as a business, I was wondering since a friend of mine said i would need a license for the acids. but since it's all be cleared up next step is just to get gold and a shop lol.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 9, 2010)

He probably meant a business license.


----------



## RGJohn (Jan 28, 2011)

Roy said:


> http://www.leg.state.or.us/05reg/measpdf/sb0900.dir/sb0962.en.pdf
> 
> I'm trying to find laws about acid use for refining in oregon since i'm sure i'll have to jump through more hoops then a dolphin at sea world just to be able to refine in this state. I live in Eugene,OR hippy town USA :roll: :lol:
> 
> I'm already asking someone else who lives in oregon too if they know anything.


For something this important do not depend upon anecdotal information. There is a well known university there, hook up with knowledgeable people there and seek their advice. As for hippies, you are blessed to have such a community at your disposal. They'll pedal computer parts across town on their bicycles and give them to you for free in support of re-cycling. Enlist them, don't run'em off!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 30, 2011)

You're not going to find anything worth while about refining scrap in any university I've ever seen. The very best university for this subject is this forum.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 31, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> You're not going to find anything worth while about refining scrap in any university I've ever seen. The very best university for this subject is this forum.


The Bureau of Mines was located on the U of U campus years ago (and may well still be there). They had engaged in the experimentation on the recovery of values from e scrap, even then. Don't have a clue what they discovered, nor if they ever came up with a viable process. That's about as close as I've seen anything to do with refining and universities. 

I think the point here was more one of investigating the legality of refining with the use of acids in the State of Oregon. I expect that almost any inquiry to the state could really complicate things for an individual. Follow all the rules of proper disposal and fly below the radar is a very good suggestion, assuming one is processing as a hobby. 

Harold


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree with Harold - I hate to open any "cans of worms". 

The University will, however, be a good place to start when looking for material to recycle. I get quite a bit from two local Colleges in my area, as well as the local High Schools and Hospitals. 

It takes some doing to get your foot in the door but, if you can, they seem to resist change so you'll be "golden".

My two cents.


----------



## Claudie (Nov 10, 2011)

gold4mike said:


> I agree with Harold - I hate to open any "cans of worms".
> 
> The University will, however, be a good place to start when looking for material to recycle. I get quite a bit from two local Colleges in my area, as well as the local High Schools and Hospitals.
> 
> ...



Who should a person talk to at the hospitals? I seem to have a hard time finding the right people to talk to and the ones I do get to see, don't pass the information along. I can't get the door open, let alone get a foot it in. :|


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 11, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Who should a person talk to at the hospitals? I seem to have a hard time finding the right people to talk to and the ones I do get to see, don't pass the information along. I can't get the door open, let alone get a foot it in. :|


If you're looking for waste materials that contain values, cardiology is a great place to get silver. The buttons in the pads used for EKG's are silver. Not much there, but free for the taking if you can get to the right source. That may be more difficult than it appears, considering the risk of disease and that the hospital may be bound to dispose of them through certified waste managers. 

In the 80's, they were the source of considerable silver for me, which I used for inquartation after incineration. The volume was great enough to justify the building of a punch, which removed the silver buttons, leaving behind the vast majority of the plastic used in their construction. The outer button (there's two buttons which hold the device together, and serve as the electrical contact for the test) was only silver plated on those, but not all makers use plated buttons. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Nov 11, 2011)

Claudie I'd be tempted to start with the techs who work in the laboratories and the computer rooms, they might not have the authority to give you the goodies but they should know who does, it might be a royal pain to them to dispose of this stuff so you could be doing them a real favour, it could even be just stored because no one knows what to do with it.


----------



## Claudie (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for the quick replies Harold and Nick. I will take your advice.


----------

